# keep breakin axles



## 1babrute (Jan 9, 2012)

The past 4 rides ive been on, ive broke a front axle 2 of the four rides, the only two that involved mud. Just wondering why they break so easy? I knew id break axles with my laws, but not every other ride. Am i doing something wrong? Wat can i do to help fix it? I had one of them replaced with an upgraded one now my other stocker went out..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

OL2's are mean. And heavy. And if you are using that yellow lever, or have a heavy thumb, or both, you are going to snap stock axles. 

You got to stay off that yellow lever some, and use an easy thumb. Just take it easy and let the tires do their thing. I see so many videos of people just hammering it and trying to do 60 though a mud hole... I just shake me head and think, must be nice to have so much extra $$ laying around for axles and diffs when they break. That's the beauty of those tires, you dont have to hit anything WOT to make it, just ease in and let them work.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The age-old problem...


----------



## Righteous (Mar 12, 2011)

I disconnected the dif lock to save on front difs. Feather the throttle and work your bike. Know when to call it quits, and buy chromoly axles.


----------



## mattyneil (Apr 22, 2012)

You can do everything right and still break axles with heavier tires such as law 2s. All it takes is for something to catch traction at the right time and it's going to break.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ agreed

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## 1babrute (Jan 9, 2012)

Well the last one happened during a mud drag/bog... so WOT was kind of the point.. lol but the lever really hurts that much? Wats the point of even having the dam thing!! Might as well have a honda!!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

The yellow lever wasnt designed to be used with big meat hooks on all 4 corners. Slow and easy wins the race smetimes 2. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

dont hate! lol  we too have a "semi-lock" just hold the front brake alittle and all 4 will spin. 


lol but to you question ya those law2s bite HARD that with WOT in mud where the traction varies drasticly from one foot to the next. One second your spinning at 60mph then it catches some thick mud that slows the tire down to 20mph. its the sudden change of speed that breaks the axle.


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Big tires equal big money. Last ride took out front diff, 2 front Gorillas and 1 rear Gorilla...no yellow lever at all...it just takes wrong place at wrong time to catch just right. I'm sure it looked funny though,I could barely drive up ramp into trailer with 1 wheel drive. Just bought 4 Rhino axles interested in seeing how they do- it's just time and money!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

abthis01 said:


> Big tires equal big money. Last ride took out front diff, 2 front Gorillas and 1 rear Gorilla...no yellow lever at all...it just takes wrong place at wrong time to catch just right. I'm sure it looked funny though,I could barely drive up ramp into trailer with 1 wheel drive. Just bought 4 Rhino axles interested in seeing how they do- it's just time and money!


this isnt always true. yes, the tires do play a role in breaking stuff, but most of it is your right thumb. I have had my renegade for almost a year now and I have not broken a single drivetrain part (running 28 laws since day one) I know people who break axles like nobody's business, and guess what... they are at wot almost all the time lol. my buddy broke 5 axles in one weekend... yes I said 5. he would break one then change it, break another, change it... he ran out of spares and used someone else's spare lol. I pulled him back 3 times. I was going through the same stuff he was, but I was barely hitting the gas and just letting the tires do the work.
avoid diff lock, you will snap front axles quick. avoid thick mud, that will burn a belt up quick. 
good luck!



"The ride says it all"


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

It's completely about throttle control and knowledge of the specific hole or mud. Like in thick clay watery stuff, I always go slow and let the tire chew and pull me a long. Why? Because I know there's a hard bottom there and if I hit it while spinning im going to break something and high wheel speed doesn't help me get through it at all anyway. Now in skeg, which I know has no bottom I know there's less chance of me hitting something, + wheel speed helps. It's all about where and when to use throttle. The yellow lever isn't as bad as some are you are saying, like said above you NEED 4WD in most mud holes. But again, same deal. You need to be WAY more cautious when using it, and how much throttle your applying vs then mud your in. 

And a golden rule. If your stuck and the machine starts hopping, LET OFF.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well sounds like to me you need to sale those ol2's to me so my honda can break axles.. lol.. really you broke an axle racing and your complaining .. let the tires do the work not the engine ...


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

mini bogger said:


> this isnt always true. yes, the tires do play a role in breaking stuff, but most of it is your right thumb. I have had my renegade for almost a year now and I have not broken a single drivetrain part (running 28 laws since day one) I know people who break axles like nobody's business, and guess what... they are at wot almost all the time lol. my buddy broke 5 axles in one weekend... yes I said 5. he would break one then change it, break another, change it... he ran out of spares and used someone else's spare lol. I pulled him back 3 times. I was going through the same stuff he was, but I was barely hitting the gas and just letting the tires do the work.
> avoid diff lock, you will snap front axles quick. avoid thick mud, that will burn a belt up quick.
> good luck!
> 
> ...


Haha sounds like your friend had a twisted lift on his bike !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> well sounds like to me you need to sale those ol2's to me so my honda can break axles.. lol.. really you broke an axle racing and your complaining .. let the tires do the work not the engine ...


Come ride Tennessee river bottoms with us ... I promise I can put you in some axle breaking holes lol , I'd really just like to see that big arse Honda lol, I don't see any big bikes out here for some reason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

browland said:


> Come ride Tennessee river bottoms with us ... I promise I can put you in some axle breaking holes lol , I'd really just like to see that big arse Honda lol, I don't see any big bikes out here for some reason


 
*I'm on the phone with Walker right now*..... bwahaha he said he aint afraid of no creek water, and that its the other way around, you need to cruise down here and ride with a couple southern boys and let us show you some axle breakin holes......that even that big ole brute wont walk through lmao. (and I know from experience having had the same lift on ole blue with 31s)


----------



## 1babrute (Jan 9, 2012)

How do you tell if your front diff is exploded? Lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Alot of the time your 4wd won't work at all, sometimes you'll notice binding/popping and maybe even hard steering, and I've had one instance where the 4wd still worked but would make a really loud pop and jump out of 4wd anytime I put it in any kind of a bind (like thick mud, trying to crawl out of a deep hole, pulling on somebody using 4wd to get them unstuck). You can usually jack the bike up off the ground and spin the front tires by hand and you'll feel it catch/hangup/grind etc. If you think it may be broke then I wouldn't recommend riding anymore till you find out for sure because the gear clearance inside the casing is very minimal and you risk busting a hole through the diff housing if a stray piece of metal were to get between a gear and the casing.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## baldnad (Mar 14, 2012)

*my 2 c*

i yea it sucks to break stuff but we have to remember the bikes we ride are pushed to the max ..my bike runs great i have upgraded alot of parts but its allwase on the verge of breaking ..you know your limits...but i wouldent have it any other way ..if my bike is broken ..that means i had a great time..stay away from the yellow lever,ive never needed it..whaen your stuck 1 extra tire isnt going to do nothin..just get off the bike drag it out the hole,,,go to the next one


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> *I'm on the phone with Walker right now*..... bwahaha he said he aint afraid of no creek water, and that its the other way around, you need to cruise down here and ride with a couple southern boys and let us show you some axle breakin holes......that even that big ole brute wont walk through lmao. (and I know from experience having had the same lift on ole blue with 31s)


Creek water he says !!!!! Lol, well I'm sure y'all have some nasty thick stuff just like we do . Man I wish I was in sw Louisiana still, that would have been a drive to ride that wouldn't be too bad. I will more than likely be in Houston in the next week or 2 , one of my relatives was just told last night she has brain lung and liver cancer. May need good company to have a drink with after this goes down.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

upgrade the axles to rhino's and take it easy with the thumb and you should be alright. Stock axles get put in to much of a bind


----------



## 1babrute (Jan 9, 2012)

Well my 4wd kicked out 3/4 the way down the bog.. wouldnt kick in at all.. and go pulled out.. in 4wd it felt like my diff lock was on, i could pull the lever and it felt like a feather.. like it was already engaged. Hard turning and all. But i busted an axle on the diff side so im really hopin thats all it is.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

browland said:


> Creek water he says !!!!! Lol, well I'm sure y'all have some nasty thick stuff just like we do . Man I wish I was in sw Louisiana still, that would have been a drive to ride that wouldn't be too bad. I will more than likely be in Houston in the next week or 2 , one of my relatives was just told last night she has brain lung and liver cancer. May need good company to have a drink with after this goes down.


hate for you to scratch your new paint job on your trailer queen folowing us around..lol..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ you got my number, if I'm not at work i'll definitely drink a cold one with ya. Depending on which part of Houston, I'm within 45 mins (I'm on the east side)

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I remember an exit I think called ad****s 6? Not sure the spelling is right. Bakers landing is the subdivision 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

walker said:


> hate for you to scratch your new paint job on your trailer queen folowing us around..lol..


Ha!! Trailer queen even!! I'm lacing up the boots now ... It's gettin deep lol . You know , I had a guy once say that to me about my outlaw drag bike. When he and his buddies coughed up enough money I unloaded it. This was Baytown btw - I suited up , made one pass , collected 7500 !! And put that queen back to bed in the trailer. The wheeler sure ain't fast enough to blow the paint off but I'll dang sure go anywhere with you guys lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i knew that would wake you up.. lol..


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Give me a shout if you are looking to go with some rhino axle


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> *I'm on the phone with Walker right now*..... bwahaha he said he aint afraid of no creek water, and that its the other way around, you need to cruise down here and ride with a couple southern boys and let us show you some axle breakin holes......that even that big ole brute wont walk through lmao. (and I know from experience having had the same lift on ole blue with 31s)


Filthy I would hate to see where your brute got stuck with the big lift, I guess I have been lucky so far , if I bury mine it will more than likely become part of the scenery, my boys honda's and grizz ain't gonna pull it out , 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I can show you plenty of places that it WON'T make it lol.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------

